# Omnistor Steps linkage problem



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Omnistor Step Mechanical Problem.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has had and solved this problem below.
The steps (a 2 step unit) works fine electrically, I solved the no buzzer problem some years ago. 

The steps extend and retract as normal but one side has become very flexible and depresses considerable more than in the past. There appears to be no loose joints. I suspect some hidden bushes have disintegrated.

Any comments gratefully received.

Hymer A Class 2003


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry I can't help with the prob - but I'd like to know how you fixed the buzzer !


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

On our hymer step which i think is probably identical, we had a similar, but not identical, problem; long story short; i found that the metal braces of the folding mechanism stopped the step when it was put down, by having a raised bit on one edge, that comes into contact with a stub that protrudes out, this stub has a hole in the end that is threaded and a bolt that goes into it. (i hope this makes sense).

on ours, one side rested against the stub/bolt whereas the other side fell short by a couple of mm, meaning one side of the step had a bit of give in it. i think i placed a bit of tube over the stub, then put the bolt back in with a large washer, to stop the tube coming off the stub, resulting in both sides hitting/resting against the stub equally and no give on one side when you stand on the step.

i hope this helps and hope that it makes sense.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

It's the rivets they wear the hole away with continual 
Movement, they sell repair kits you drill the rivets out enlargement the hole fit a collar and it bolts together then,
Kit is approx £25 
Mark


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Click on your step for spares
http://www.omnistorawnings.co.uk/department/omni_step/


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I think it was the equivalent bit circled in red below that had gone on ours, but on the other side.










Good find techno!

good luck


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I wish I could find something for this Techno twin step crap on mine. Rubbish design.
At least omnistep is serviceable


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all responses so far, On our return the UK I will follow them up. If there is new information I will share it.

As for the buzzer problem I'll find the relevant thread and post a lead to it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

vicdicdoc,,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23342-buzzer.html

The above thread contains my solution to a non working buzzer.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

The excessive play in the Omnistor (2 step) was caused by two plastic bushes disintegrating on the motor lever arm that connects to the scissor mechanism.

This item is not on the Omnistor spares list, surprising since plastic usually has a limited life!

The motor arm and the stainless steel bolt that connects the above two items together is 8mm dia.
The connection to the scissors is 13mm dia.

I could not find bushes 8mm ID & 13mm OD so,-

I bought two flanged bearing bushes 10mm ID and 13mm OD 10mm long. Also two plain bushes 8mm ID & 10mm OD 12mm long. I pressed them together in a vice, put some grease on the bolt and bolted it all back together. fantastic job, will easily outlast me & the van.

Cost about £10


----------

